# Adding a Side Fire Box to Barrel Grill



## cdm1082 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a Char-Griller Outlaw grill and just started using it for smoking.
I did a 12lb brisket last weekend and it turned out good.
Only thing I didn't like was having to open the lid every 1-2hours to add
wood and charcoal. It would drop the temp inside about 50-75 degrees.

You think it's worth getting a side for box for it? 
Grill Direct has them for $80 w/ free shipping.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2012)

they are only $69 at Lowes


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes the side fire box is worth it . Set up tuning plates in the smoker and you will be able to keep the temp even on both sides of the smoker .


----------

